# Kräuterkunde 300 erreicht -> was nun?



## Fuchuur (11. Dezember 2008)

Leider habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich die Kräuterkundefähigkeiten meines Chars, Jäger lvl 51, noch weiter steigern kann.
Gibt es soetwas wie ein Buch, oder eine Quest?

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.

Gruß, Fuchuur


----------



## Maladin (11. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einen Kräuterkundelehrer (300 - 375) für dich in der Scherbenwelt. Du musst noch 7 Level warten und zum Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt reisen. Oder du lässt dich dorthin teleportieren.

Allianz: Ehrenfeste
Horde: (/edit) Thrallmar 

/wink maladin


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Kräuterkundelehrer (300 - 375) für dich in der Scherbenwelt. Du musst noch 7 Level warten und zum Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt reisen. Oder du lässt dich dorthin teleportieren.
> 
> Allianz: Ehrenfeste
> Horde: (/edit) Thrallmar
> ...


eigentlich sind es 4 lvl, man kann mit lbl 50 nämlich weiterskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (17. Januar 2009)

Ehm wurden nicht alle Stufenanforderungen für Sammelberufe abgeschafft?


----------



## Maladin (17. Januar 2009)

Ja - wurden sie. Ich meinte nur, wenn er durchs Portal wöllte, müsste er noch 7 Level warten. Da kommt er erst mit 58 durch. Die Variante mit dem Hexerport besteht natürlich immer.

/wink maladin


----------

